# Optimal Chihiros WRGB settings



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Is this a low tech tank or high tech?


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

This is a high energy tank with pressurised co2 at 2-3 bps. Currently it’s the 3 week since planting and restricted the photo period to 4 hours. The tank is. 50 cm tank with about 55L of total volume. 

The tank is not heavily planted but not lightly either. Filtration is though a small canister with 400 Lph and a surface skimmer with 300Lph for circulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

With co2 you are probably fine. I have similar settings (more cyan but overall less of the other colors) and I have the wrgb2 light (30cm) version. At 15 inches directly under the light I am getting 70 ppfd. So I am guessing you are somewhere in that ballpark. So long as your photo period isn't much more than 8 hours a day or less you shouldn't need to mess with much. Most important thing for me after I figured out the strength needed was to tune the colors to my aesthetics. This would be my recommendation. If you like the color then you are done.


----------

